# Green Tree Frog enclosures and pics



## eddie123 (Dec 9, 2011)

looking to buy two green tree frogs and couldnt find a thread about this particular topic so here you go.
Please Show me


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Dec 10, 2011)

A customer bought this to house his Green tree frog


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 10, 2011)

that green tree frog would have been happy


----------



## clipo38 (Dec 10, 2011)

eddie123 said:


> that green tree frog would have been happy


agreed wow


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> A customer bought this to house his Green tree frog


Lucky lil frog!


----------



## eddie123 (Dec 10, 2011)

how much are these enclosures?

im sure everyone has green tree frogs so take some PICS! show the world


----------



## Froggiestyle (Dec 12, 2011)

I dont have green tree frogs. i have white lipped tree frogs. try the Frogs. And more frogs. All at frogs.org.au. website a frog based forums and all other stuff


----------

